# Selling soap as a craft.............



## craftgirl08 (Oct 11, 2008)

Are there any regs/licenses one would need if I am just making a few bars at home to sell to friends/family?

craftgirl


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 11, 2008)

If you sell 1 bar you need to collect sales tax on that bar which means you need  you tax resale lisence which should be free. It is in TX.

If you make & sell 1 bar in your home you have *probably* just invalidated your home owners insurance which means you need biz insurance so your home owners ins is still valid.

Other biz lisences, etc will vary from state to state.

I would phone your local tax office, they should be able to tell you what your state requires.


----------



## mandolyn (Oct 17, 2008)

In my state - NE, if you sell anything, you have to have a sales tax ID, even if it's just one thing.

You need to check your city's zoning laws as well. Selling out of your home can get really dicey. In some cases, it's better to get your tax ID & do a few craft fairs instead of selling out of your home.


----------



## craftgirl08 (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re:  Tax ID*

Thanks everyone for the info.  

craftgirl08


----------



## mandolyn (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re:  Tax ID*



			
				craftgirl08 said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone for the info.
> 
> craftgirl08



You're very welcome & good luck with your new venture.


----------

